# Time Capsule performance



## Jbumpus (Mar 17, 2009)

I was wondering if someone could help. I have a client that I got a time capsule for to back up three various Mac's as well as store data on a shared folder on the time capsule. All the users are connected to the time capsule via LAN and all have reported that the backup takes a long time and when they try to connect to a shared folder on the time capsule finder stays on connecting for up to five minutes before it displays the content of the folder. I don't have the same issue when I connect to the folders on the time capsule on a Windows PC over a WLAN.


----------

